# Suche DriveTop 04V06



## Otto (1 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

ich suche dringend nach der Software, meine Inst.  hat sich verabschiedet.
Sonnst konnte man sich die ja bei Rexroth ziehen, doch leider finde ich dort nichts mehr.

Kann mir jemand die SW zur Verfügung stellen oder einen Link posten?

Danke Gruß Otto


----------



## Nordischerjung (1 Dezember 2010)

von wann ist die SW? Ich habe hier nur 16V11, hilft dir das?


----------



## Waelder (1 Dezember 2010)

habe auch nur V08,V13,V14 und Drivehelp
~280meg


----------



## Keryx (2 Dezember 2010)

Dort ist die SW noch gelistet:

http://www.boschrexroth.com/country_units/america/united_states/en/tools_downloads/index.jsp


----------



## Otto (4 Dezember 2010)

*Danke an Alle*

Vielen Dank, genau das habe ich gesucht aber nicht wieder gefunden.

Schönes WE. Gruß Otto


----------



## Guste (20 Juni 2011)

Hallo Otto hat das mit der Drivetop funktioniert.
Such die selbe Software.
Muß nach Jahren wieder an die DKC und die disketten funzen nicht mehr.

Gruß Guste


----------



## Otto (21 Juni 2011)

Jau, 

hat alles super geklappt. 

Gruß Otto


----------



## Guste (22 Juni 2011)

Hallo Otte finde den Link nicht. 
Kannst Du mir den Link oder die Software senden.

Gruß Guste


----------

